# Fishfinder/GPS Question



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

I am looking for a decent GPS/Fishfinder combo. Went to West marine checked out theirs. Currently I just have an older Garmin GPS 76 and a cheap bottom machine that doesnt work in deeper water that well. Planning to upgrade soon and shopping around. Not needing tons of charts but will be going out of the pass and to the edge and such. Met a guy today that was telling me he has a raymarine A50 that he loves.. I know garming and lowrance are good. So much out there... Any advice?


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got the Humminbird 507CI. It has both GPS/sonar. We also go the local computer chip for it. we like it. We could not beat 600.00 for everything.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Is that the 597 CI? Is that the one that you can mark objects to your port and stbd that are yards away from the boat?


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

TheOLE Electronics. I recommend a bottom machine ,sonar, depth finder whatever its called to be a color one. The color will help out with locating natural bottom areas. not saying black white wont show it. I personally do not like a unit that has both gps & sounder in one unit. I prefer to have seperate units . The ole "sayin don't put all your eggs in one basket," I guess is what I'm trying to say. Just my .02 on electronics.


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Have both Garmin(handheld) & Raymarine(E-120 Series/networked) for GPS;

IMO you can't go wrong W/Garmins NOAA graphics , redraw rate,& dependability.

Sounder is debatable, though from experience, Lowrance has lower resolution display best for inshore/calm water use.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

we have the garmin 545s and ive liked it so far


----------



## Longtooth (Oct 2, 2008)

I just purchased and installed the Raymarine A60. It is a combo unit, they were selling around for $699. It is color and has digital sounder. They are discontinued so if you find one it might be a good idea to get it. Replacement model unit A70 are $1699. I have not used it on the water yet however.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a humminbird 595C which is a color combo that works great, goes up to 900 ft. Check out their web site and judge for yourself. Price: $325 for a remanufactured one which has a warranty with it.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you used the hummingbird offshore yet?


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Raymarine A50??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I Love it! LOL HaHa!





> humminbird 595C which is a color combo that works great, goes up to 900 ft.




That boat has not, nor will see 900ft around here. LOL



Don't believe everything the owners manual says about depth.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Humminbird 787ci2 for sale. I used it in the gulf 2 seasons. Works well, It is the Navionics preloaded fresh water charts for the US and I have the Navionics Gold chart for the gulf. I also have the sync cable for your PC for it. I also have a Humminbird external antenna with it in case you want to mount under a hardtop. Let me know if your interested. $450.00


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Academy has recently discotinued the Eagle Fishmark 500C. I picked one up for $329. I mainly use it for gps and depth and it seems to work well for that. If academy is discotinuing the unit other stores my be as well, Google it.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to George's Marine Electronics and see the large display of assorted electronics operating.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Called Georges today and talked to them. They have a special on the Raymarine A50. Its a bit over a thousand but right now the sirius weather accessory is free. You still have to pay the subscription. This thing even acts as your tuner for Sirius/XM. No more need for a radio as I understand. Resolution seems great. The only thing holding me back right now is the price but it seems like a sweet combo system.:usaflag


----------

